

Infographic: the cost of bugs - damian2000
http://www.codeguru.com/blog/category/programming/the-cost-of-bugs.html

======
saosebastiao
Hey idiots, we can't write a proper article so here are some soundbites with
pictures.

------
dexter313
Useless information with some nice design.

------
atmz
Yes, because between 1970 and 2001 we were all blindly following the waterfall
model of software development until Agile came down from the heavens and
showed us the error of our ways. (Disclaimer: I like Agile; it's just not a
panacea)

Also, $60 billion is not much in the grand scheme of things.

~~~
roc
Exactly the second point.

Bugs persist for the same reason 'bad' code/coders persist: even flawed
software is generally worth far, far more money than no software and very few
projects have an ROI that doesn't taper off very quickly after a "good enough"
effort.

